# Power on problem with my HP ENVY 17-3090NR 3D



## freebird_9924 (Aug 3, 2012)

power on problem with my HP ENVY 17-3090NR 3D..

i've bought laptop 4 months before..and yesterday i want able to start my laptop..if i press power button, when i press it, it just shows red light and when i relese, it doesnt show any thing..

then i called to hp customer care, and he told to press power and beats audio button together, and doing same 2-3 times worked and by presing only power button i can switch on my laptop..

i asked to HP if any serious issue or something, but they told it's normal thing, something such things happens normally and to reset battery/power we need to press these 2 buttons twice..

but again today similar problem occured and by pressing 2 buttons again it was solved..

but i worry if any problem with my laptop..why such thing happens..???


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well if HP tech says it has to do with the battery this could mean the battery is going bad, I would take the battery out and make sure all the pins look good. Then try powering it on with just the power cable plugged in and no battery..

Also for Laptops if you are going to leave it plugged into the wall for very long periods of time like 2+ days its a good idea to have the battery out and just have the power plugged in(unless they have fixed this sense I last owned a laptop in early 2000's)


----------



## freebird_9924 (Aug 4, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Well if HP tech says it has to do with the battery this could mean the battery is going bad, I would take the battery out and make sure all the pins look good. Then try powering it on with just the power cable plugged in and no battery..
> 
> Also for Laptops if you are going to leave it plugged into the wall for very long periods of time like 2+ days its a good idea to have the battery out and just have the power plugged in(unless they have fixed this sense I last owned a laptop in early 2000's)



well, u didnt read my thread properly..

i told HP says it has nothing to do with battery/any hardware/sofware..it's normal..

and battery in my laptop is fixed i think so..i cant remove and plug like that..
i have hp envy 17 3090NR 3D.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 4, 2012)

freebird_9924 said:


> well, u didnt read my thread properly..
> 
> i told HP says it has nothing to do with battery/any hardware/sofware..it's normal..
> 
> ...



There is nothing normal about this problem no customer should have to do that just to get their laptop to work, HP is just trying to cover up a problem.


----------



## chr0nos (Aug 4, 2012)

And thats why i don't buy HP anymore.

Chances are the Motherboard is about to die soon, get it replaced or return it (if possible) for another brand.


----------



## darkreize (Aug 12, 2012)

Have it replaced. Holding down the power and beats button is how HP does a hard reset since the battery is screwed in place.

Call HP and ask for an escalation, the Envy line is not a cheap product so raise hell if they won't fix it.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Oct 4, 2012)

similar problem started since today again AND NOW EVEN PRESSING BEATS AUDIO AND POWER BUTTON TOGETHER ISNT SOLVING PROBLEM.


----------



## eXuss (Nov 4, 2012)

*damn HP*

Got the same problem, the laptop won't even turn on. It was new, and laptop worked for about two hours only (I'm shocked!). The charge is dead so I've got the working one. The picture is the white light at the ac power indicator blinking for three times, but there is no blinking without battery at all. Tried removing memory modules, battery, hard reset and so on and ao on... Model is Envy 17-t 3200 (3D edition).


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 4, 2012)

eXuss said:


> Got the same problem, the laptop won't even turn on. It was new, and laptop worked for about two hours only (I'm shocked!). The charge is dead so I've got the working one. The picture is the white light at the ac power indicator blinking for three times, but there is no blinking without battery at all. Tried removing memory modules, battery, hard reset and so on and ao on... Model is Envy 17-t 3200 (3D edition).



Well, right now it's working fine & no power on problem after that day again.
I hope it won't recurr in future too.

Btw, what was exactly problem? I didn't understand. How did u remove battery? It is fixed with screws do removing would violate warranty, isn't it??


----------



## eXuss (Nov 4, 2012)

The problem is when I was watching Prometheus 3d this piece suddenly shut down. I assume that happened because of died charger and therefore empty battery. Right now I'm charging the battery with third side device of my own, cause it is empty. I'm willing to disassemble the device totally if it needs to be done; don't care for warranty actually, but yes , screws have two black seals which aren't problem to remove. Glad for you, hope it won't happen again...


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 4, 2012)

eXuss said:


> The problem is when I was watching Prometheus 3d this piece suddenly shut down. I assume that happened because of died charger and therefore empty battery. Right now I'm charging the battery with third side device of my own, cause it is empty. I'm willing to disassemble the device totally if it needs to be done; don't care for warranty actually, but yes , screws have two black seals which aren't problem to remove. Glad for you, hope it won't happen again...



When it happened, battery was empty, r u sure?

Bcz in my laptop with 90-100% charged battery also it happened.


----------



## eXuss (Nov 4, 2012)

The battery was empty, that's for sure, because I can see the level of charge with aid of special device (it is easy - the resistance characteristics...). And charging didn't help me, it is still a useless scrap. Don't know what to do. possibly wait for motherboard appear in order to make repair by myself. Or I will try to build my own laptop for fun as I did it before... You told that hard reset helps in your case?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 5, 2012)

eXuss said:


> The battery was empty, that's for sure, because I can see the level of charge with aid of special device (it is easy - the resistance characteristics...). And charging didn't help me, it is still a useless scrap. Don't know what to do. possibly wait for motherboard appear in order to make repair by myself. Or I will try to build my own laptop for fun as I did it before... You told that hard reset helps in your case?



i had no battery empty problem.
yes, first time hrd reset helped..then again once after 1-2months, sme thing happend and it helped..but last time when i happend, with lots of efforts, tried several times, it started..and no problem till now after that..


----------



## dgcoolg (Dec 14, 2012)

*HP Envy 17T-3200 power on problem*

Hi guys, i have a hp envy 17-T 3200 3D. had the same problem didn't turn on i saw the charging white light was on and that's it lap was dead.

When i press the beat button and power button that white light went off then i plug the charger and press the power button man i was happy to see the lap came alive. 

I checked the battery level its 90%

I don't know whats wrong with this model.

Also i must say i keep the lap pluged in for days some times 3-4 days.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 14, 2012)

End this thread. The laptop is not performing properly. Demand HP replace it, plain and simple. If they won't, go up the ladder, show them this thread and they should take care of the problem. If not, tell them you will make a thread in every worldwide forum. I bet that gets their attention. They will not like the negative PR.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Dec 15, 2012)

dgcoolg said:


> Hi guys, i have a hp envy 17-T 3200 3D. had the same problem didn't turn on i saw the charging white light was on and that's it lap was dead.
> 
> When i press the beat button and power button that white light went off then i plug the charger and press the power button man i was happy to see the lap came alive.
> 
> ...



dont worry.. it happens occasionally..just pressing these buttons will be helpful during this..
call hp phone customer support toll free number and they will explain you..
it just resets battery and then it starts working..i think some conflicts in hyp envy models..i hope they will identify and correct mistakes in newer models..


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 15, 2012)

There were two problems with that model and a few others.

1. The Beats audio button gets stuck (some are noticeable and some are not).
Chances are, if, HP is telling you to push the buttons twice... they are thinking stuck button.

2. Battery condition circuit not communicating with laptop correctly.
In which case you have to do the reset.  This clears the laptop info so they start communicating correctly ( basically a bios reset ). See here -->  HP Notebook PCs - Use a Forced Reset to Resolve Hardware and Software Issues on Notebook with a Sealed Non-Removable Battery



drdeathx said:


> End this thread.



Why?  Thread is still serving a purpose for those that need it.


----------



## eXuss (Dec 15, 2012)

*Trying to avoid "power on" issue, but not fixxing.*

Hello again. There is a solution: in case if your NEW laptop doesn't switch on (ALL BRANDS, not just HP), even after HP's hard reset (that was my case) one should do this:
1) disconnect power lead;
2) both bottom covers must be disassembled, warranty stickers remains untouched;
3) rapidly disconnect and reconnect the battery's energy wire (right on the motherboard) while simultaneously pushing discretely "power on" button;
4) after 10-20 attempts "dead" laptop will turn on;
5) connect power lead;
6) finally, in order to turn off the "Sleep" state is recommended, otherwise all steps must be repeated.
This issue exists in many new notebooks of different brands because of a problem in so-called galvanic separation. That worked in my case but after non-official motherboard repair service my MB is dead so I've ordered a new mother board (for 487$ from HP parts store, s/n in HP parts store is 689999-001 (written under memory modules on the black sticker)).


----------



## wrongway633 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just had this same issue and actually had it right out of the box when I brought it right back to the store which they said they only hit the power button...after this , I am guessing not  the case. 
Anyway, I bought this laptop 2 years ago almost to the day! and yesterday it would not power on. It is still under warranty with that company (not hp) they will not replace but fix it. Explained that I "fixed" the problem myself but asked why. He explained it goes into hibernation mode and I could try to turn all that off and see if it happens again. I do have to admit this issue happened right out of the box as I mentioned and then last night (two years later) so I have had this issue twice in two years. Not saying that is a good thing but its better then all the time. I was glad this post was here because it got my laptop powered on again! THANK YOU! 

I guess this type of issue could happen again and to another brand of laptop however after my last experience with hp (laptop just over a year old -fan stopped working and it would over heat) I was able to get that replaced with this one. But my point is I am pretty sure I would not buy another HP product again. 

Pressing the beats audio button about 4 times with the power button and then just the power button did work in my case. I do hope this issues does not happen ...looking into buying a new laptop now!

Good Luck All!


----------



## MICKEYDWV (May 7, 2017)

I HAVE AN HP ENVY17T K200 ONLY 1 YEAR OLD WILL NOT POWER ON ,NOTHING!I WAS TOLD BY HP TO SEND 450.00 AND THEY WOULD SEND A BOX FOR A REPAIR,I SUGGEST FOR ANY ONE WHOM HAS AN HP PRODUCT TO BUY AN EXTENDED WARRANTY,BECAUSE YOU ARE GOING TO NEED IT,THEY WILL NOT HELP YOU!


----------



## alucasa (May 7, 2017)

Joly Nerco.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2017)

MICKEYDWV said:


> I HAVE AN HP ENVY17T K200 ONLY 1 YEAR OLD WILL NOT POWER ON ,


Thanks & aside from that, your capslock is stuck

For 3 years ive been following this thread & THIS is what i get  

1 year limited warranty. they want that 450 for the work. I would recommend you get extended , or buy a diff laptop


----------



## dorsetknob (May 7, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Joly Nerco.


no more like hp employee spam post
don't know what other parts of world are 
*MICKEYDWV*
BUT IN UK/EU YOUR COVERED FOR 2 YEARS FOR UNIT UNDER SALES OF GOODS ACT AND SIMILAR LEGALIZATION IN THE EU

ps oops capslock now off


----------

